# Windshield Washer Reservoir Cap



## supawiz6991 (May 12, 2018)

Is the Windshield Washer Reservoir Cap replaceable? When I look up, the part comes back as either the whole tank or the filler neck.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

supawiz6991 said:


> Is the Windshield Washer Reservoir Cap replaceable? When I look up, the part comes back as either the whole tank or the filler neck.


It’s the entire spout, which can be removed by pulling it upwards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawiz6991 (May 12, 2018)

MattJensen said:


> It’s the entire spout, which can be removed by pulling it upwards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for clarifying that! Replacement came in today!


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

It is replaceable, dealer had broken mine off and didn't tell me..I found the part# and ordered it on ebay for like 5$


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

whitecruzersturbo said:


> It is replaceable, dealer had broken mine off and didn't tell me..I found the part# and ordered it on ebay for like 5$


Inadvertently broke ours off the other day, getting it through Amazon.


----------



## Mom0f3inWV (Mar 29, 2021)

Does anyone know what the part number is for this? I need a cap for the windshield washer reservoir and can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

Mom0f3inWV said:


> Does anyone know what the part number is for this? I need a cap for the windshield washer reservoir and can't seem to find it anywhere.


Part # 13227300


----------



## Mom0f3inWV (Mar 29, 2021)

ezap28ltz said:


> Part # 13227300


Thank you!


----------

